# *Insert Trendy Title Here* Another MKIV on air (build & install)



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Another MKIV on air, who woulda guessed!

This is my buddy Josh's car (2.02VR6 on here), he just picked up this set-up from our buddy Jason. He isnt on here much, but wanted to document the build up & install, so i figured id make a thread for him. 

:beer:

The car - 










currently on Koni's cranks down as far as they go


The setup - 

-Airlift Autopilot digital management ( dual manifolds, ECU, & controller)
-dual Viair 400s
-Airlift 9 way adjustable fronts
-Airlift rears
-3/8" line
-5 gallon aluminum tank 

-1x2" framing
-1/4" birch plywood flooring


we started today by test fitting everything in the spare tire well










got the frame work started out for the false floor










a little more into it











The frame work is all done for the false floor. Next up on the list is to cut the flooring, then fit and carpet that. once thats done, everything is getting wired, then the air lines are getting ran, and the bags are going in finally.

Updates coming tuesday

:beer:


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

good start. would like to see detailed install. mine is in the mail and could use a nice refrence thread!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

when it comes time to do the final install with everything, there will be many detailed pictures of the installation :thumbup:


Also, this is my first air install, so if anyone has any pointers, tips, or tricks, they would be greatly appreciated. i figure ive done everything else - paint work, motor swaps, wheel rebuilds, yadda yadda yadda - how hard can bolt in air suspension be?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

my friend said that **** looks hot bro


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

FYI its going to be a bitch to empty your water traps with your sub frame like that :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

_Dirty_ said:


> FYI its going to be a bitch to empty your water traps with your sub frame like that :beer:


yea water traps suck


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> yea water traps suck


lol... if you HAVE them they are nice.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

_Dirty_ said:


> FYI its going to be a bitch to empty your water traps with your sub frame like that :beer:



eh. true, but the way we set the false floor up, it will literally be able to be removed in about 5 seconds to access the trap. :thumbup:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm going to swing by tonight and check this out, let me know if you need me to bring anything :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

awesome. shoot me or josh a call, well be doing it alllll night. the goal is to have it done tonight


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

After we sort through the hacked wiring we should be good to go. 

Afazz- shoot me a message after 7:30 or so, and well be rolling from that point :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

ran into some issues last night. 

this pretty much sums it up



2.02VR6 said:


> Jesse,
> 
> I was doing my bag install last night and as far as i am concerned everything is hooked up correctly. I ran all the power, switch, relay, and remote wires per instructions.
> 
> ...



gonna pull everything back out and give it a good once over and double check everything.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

what did the controller say? did it say "ECU NOT DETECTED"?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

the controller started up just like it normally would with the easy street logo, then it went to the screen that gives you the tank pressure + the pressure in each bag. tank has 145+ PSI in it, but the valves will not dump or fill.


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm thinking it is the gray manifold wire from ECU connect, or the CAT 5 cable, but ya we will tare it all apart tonight.


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Install is completed will post up pictures, and other such things at a later date.

Thanks to Will at Bag Riders for helping with the wiring issue :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah, at 7am this morning. i want to kill myself right now:thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

so what was wrong with the wiring?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

the cat5 cable supplied with the kit was bad. we pulled everything out of the hatch and checked it all out, plugged it back in and tried it out, nothing happened. jiggled the plug end of the cat5 cable, and the manifolds started to work. threw a new one on between the brain and controller, and everything worked like it should. the plug end either musta got stepped on or pinched in a door / hatch.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

josh. for future reference.....










&& install pics coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> the cat5 cable supplied with the kit was bad. we pulled everything out of the hatch and checked it all out, plugged it back in and tried it out, nothing happened. jiggled the plug end of the cat5 cable, and the manifolds started to work. threw a new one on between the brain and controller, and everything worked like it should. the plug end either musta got stepped on or pinched in a door / hatch.


aaahh... i should have thought of that. i had the same problem with mine for a while too. one guy broke the plastic end off of his and just soldered it in, but i didnt want a permeanant solution like that so i just stuck a piece of paper in there to make it super tight. so now instead of workin 60% of the time, everytime, now it just simply works everytime :laugh:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

UPDATE. its all installed and finished up















































































































































































sleezer teezer










REAL PICTURES COMING SOON


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

backs sit on fender. fronts sit on axle. notch coming soon


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbup: 

Pbr.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looks sik bro! You got a killah stance.. The false floor turned out nice too! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

wait do you have 2 pressure senders on the tank? why are you running the one on the right?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

long story short, the ecu doesnt function properly (needs warrantied out by the PO still), and it will not cut off. so the 110/145 is hooked up to trip the compressors


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the dumb ass picture of me Steve


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

2.02VR6 said:


> Thanks for the dumb ass picture of me Steve


 LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

this better?


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

steveo27 said:


> this better?


 LMFAO even better!!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

good work - " I love it when plan comes together"


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow this came out great. :beer: 

How are you liking the ride?


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Do Werk said:


> Wow this came out great. :beer:
> 
> How are you liking the ride?


 Thanks man i appreciate it. 
The ride quality is amazing. I had Koni's on it before i switched to air, and honestly I feel that it handles better now than it did with the Koni's. Although i had the Koni's set to full still, which made the bumps in the road rather harsh. I have these set about mid way or so, and bumps are absorbed better than I expected. The only problem of not having them set to full stiff is that my tire grabs the fender when I am below a certain psi in the front. Other than that I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

it feels better on my moobs


----------

